# lathe prices



## courier (Feb 14, 2013)

Is there a blue book type reference of prices for the atlas lathes? I havn't a clue what they are worth and i've seen prices all over the board for them.


----------



## GaryK (Feb 14, 2013)

courier said:


> Is there a blue book type reference of prices for the atlas lathes? I havn't a clue what they are worth and i've seen prices all over the board for them.



Not really, but you can check out what they've sold for on ebay. That will tell you what people are paying for them but you will have to take shipping into account.
Also see what they going for on craigslist around the country.

Gary


----------



## tripletap3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Like Gary said they are very popular on FleBay and it is a good source of price information. However Atlas prices are all over the place. I put my last Atlas on there for a buy it now price that I thought was a little high and nobody even looked at it and other Atlases were selling low. I waited 2 weeks relisted it at auction and sold it for $300 more than the first price. The guy actually drove 4 hours to come get it. If you are buying one pay the extra up front to get one with the accessories because they will cost you a fortune later.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Feb 14, 2013)

lathe pricing in general.......

  Small lathes bring decent money.  Slighter larger bench type lathe bring even more money.  Small industrial lathe can cost less than the slightly larger bench type lathes.

 Small "footprint" lathes will bring more money since not everyone has room for a small industrial size/weight lathe.

 As tripletap wrote, buy the best lathe with the most accessories you can afford.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 15, 2013)

Auction prices vary widely even with simple items (like a vise or a ceramic plate).  On eBay, somewhat unlike advertised physical auctions, they depend not only on who wants whats for sale that week but also on whether someone happens to see it that week.  If only one person who really wanted it happened to see it that week, he might have gotten a real bargain.  

When you get to the typical lathe being sold by the current owner or by an equipment consignment seller, they more often than not include a widely varying number and value of accessories and from a little to a lot of tooling.  There is never any way to say what the bare lathe itself accounts for out of the selling price.  It's my opinion that even if you had access to several years of eBay and Craig's List and other sales information, you couldn't compile an anywhere near accurate "blue book" for any make of lathe. 

Robert D.


----------

